# Is the WTB Pure V or SDG Bel Air a comfy saddle?



## bahamabluez (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a Fisher Piranha w/ an Azonic Hotseat for my saddle. Well, I think it's less comfortable than the stock seat, so I'm looking at other seats. I have heard that wtb makes a comfy seat. Is the pure v a comfy seat? Also, what about the SDG Bel Air seats? Are they comfy too? Help a fellow clyde out, I need a recommendation. Thanks


----------



## velotech (Oct 3, 2007)

I just switched to a pure V a few weeks ago and love it. I had a rocket v which was too narrow and then tried a brooks b17 which was wide enough, but still not broken in and hard as hell after many rides. the pure v will be my primary mtn bike seat.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I've tried several WTB saddles, several Specialized saddles, Terry, and many others.

The WTB saddles are among the more comfortable saddles I have tried, with the Comfort V being my personal favorite. The Specialized Milano is not far off. Those are both 170mm wide.

The problem I have with the newest version of the WTB Comfort V is that they make one model with some urethane looking bumpers that hold the rails at the back of the saddle and they won;t allow me to move the saddle as far back as I would like. The other Comfort V model has a lycra cover and that is unacceptable as they really latch onto your shorts.

I have owned two of the older models of this saddle that had all the features I required in one saddle, but they don't make them anymore and the last one was able to get only lasted a few months before the cover started to split in several places 

At this point I recently decided to take a sip of the Brooks 'Kool-Aid' and sourced a very slightly (one month old) used Brooks B-17 Special (black with copper rivets and copper coated rails) from e-bay for $85. I have read tales of how the first 200-500 miles can be quite unpleasant, but after three rides on mine I think I have found 'my saddle'.

I have not even had to think about my saddle until about three times as far into my rides as it normally takes for me to notice some discomfort. If this is the difficult break-in period, I'm good to go!

Some people don't care for the looks and some don't want to deal with a bit of extra weight. When it comes to 'bum-comfort', I happily submit to such downsides, but YMMV.


----------



## ddj8052 (Jul 29, 2007)

I have the WTB Pure V Pro on My Felt Compulsion ans absolutely love it. I have the WTB Speed V on my Kona Blast and am really looking forward to ditching it for the Pure V. I just do not find it nearly as comfortable.


----------



## beenee98 (Jul 2, 2008)

I have an SDG Bel Air and it's fine. No numb bum from it once it was broken in. I can't comment on the WTB seat, as i haven't used one before.


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

I like the WTB or it likes my butt, whichever.

Brock...


----------



## watermoccasin (Jan 28, 2004)

I tried a Pure V a couple years ago and found the nose too narrow. I prefer the Laser V (wider nose) and Power V (wider and longer nose, burly heavy FR/DH saddle).


----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

SDG Bel Air here also. Hooked for life!


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

I run the Pure-V, and like it a lot. Wide enough, but not so wide that you can't get behind it when you need to.


----------



## Von Zipper (May 5, 2005)

SDG Bel Air seat for me......comfy is a relative thing when talking about MTB seats!


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

I personally do not find the WTB saddles comfortable at all, and have tried a few. The Specialized Alias works better for me. Saddles are an individual thing anyway.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Go for the SDG, I've never found WTB saddles all that comfortable but I've been riding the Bel-Air for 8 years and it's still the best in terms of comfort though the Charge Spoon fits me a bit better.


----------



## Floggus (Feb 11, 2006)

I was running a Pure V but squashed it under something I barely consider a hard hit. Watch out for anything with hollow rails. I do like the WTB seats for comfort.


----------



## davir (Dec 28, 2007)

*pure v rules*

its pretty light to and dosent snag you shorts.


----------



## jhardy (Apr 15, 2007)

Floggus said:


> I was running a Pure V but squashed it under something I barely consider a hard hit. Watch out for anything with hollow rails. I do like the WTB seats for comfort.


agreed


----------



## bigdook (Aug 14, 2008)

Has anyone else had problems bending rails on the Pure V?
I've had mine for 3 months and I love the comfort but my strong right butt cheek has bent the rail and now I sit at a 15 dgeree lean to the right. I am only riding XC and don't do big drops.
I have a cromo rail version, do you think changing to a Ti rail or nicro (nicel chromium is it?) model would aid in strength, or should I be looking at an 8mm rail saddle?

Any contributions would be gladly appreciated.

BTW I am 6'6" and weigh 115kg (~250lb)


----------



## jhardy (Apr 15, 2007)

> Has anyone else had problems bending rails on the Pure V?


Yes.

I've been told by my LBS that there is less chance of bending the rails with Ti. See if you can try a Ti rail Chromag. I like the Pure V, but it's way overpriced with Ti rails.


----------



## bigdook (Aug 14, 2008)

I live in Australia and have never seen chromag being sold at any LBS. I know I can get WTB fairly easily so I might have to price a Ti Pure V up. Are there any other Ti rail saddles or maybe 8mm rail saddles that anyone knows of that will resist my bending powers?


----------



## Adam_waugh (Oct 11, 2008)

Charge Spoon, 8 months on and mines looking pretty sorry for itself.


----------



## bigdook (Aug 14, 2008)

I had a look on Ebay today and found a pair of Pure V's. A NiCro for Aus$100 and a Ti for Aus $150. Does anyone know if they are a hollow rails on these models? And also if they are 7mm or 8mm rails? The WTB site has pretty much no info on them at all.


----------



## Idriver (Nov 14, 2007)

I have a rocket v on my fs mtb and the pure v on my commuter love them both.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

I have the WTB Lazer V Team with the Ti rails. Seems to suit me just fine for most of the rides I do. More important is buying good chamois filler in your riding shorts. I run with the Hoss Poderosa shorts. They are fine for about 2 hours, but beyond that... better have the butt butter and a better liner, otherwise I end up paying the price in pain after the ride with chaffed bits near where the sun don't shine from sliding up on the horn on really steep climbs to keep the front end down.


----------



## bigdook (Aug 14, 2008)

Randy, what are you weighing?? Just asking as I have bent my chromo rail Pure V and I am looking at upgrading to a Ti rail model for extra strength. How long have you been using the Lazer V and have you experienced any bending?


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

I weigh about 215 to 230, add on about 15 wet for riding weight. I've had the Lazer V a year now and have about 1900 mountain bike miles on it, mostly fireroad climbs and single track descent. I don't huck, I will do drops to about 30" at most, usually 1/2 that. I consider myself a strong intermediate rider, but will do season ticket shuttle trips (14 days at Mammoth Mtn this year) also on almost everything except the double black diamond stuff.

The saddle I have has been great so far. When it wears out, I will spend the $ and get another one.


----------



## Diamondhead (Nov 2, 2007)

Pure V = Pure crap! Collapsed my rails riding off a 3 inch curb, heavy as hell also not worth the time or money. I now roll on a Titec Hellbent and life is good.


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

Diamondhead said:


> Pure V = Pure crap! Collapsed my rails riding off a 3 inch curb, heavy as hell also not worth the time or money. I now roll on a Titec Hellbent and life is good.


Horses for courses I guess. I've had a WTB Pure V on my Rigid SS 29er Since September. Had the same exact seat on my last Fully for 2 years. Perfect in every way for me. My bud Chris had the Titec at the beginning of this season and it lasted him 2 rides until the Ti rails tweaked (one snapped).

WTB saddles just work well for me. As my wife says, "There's an ass for every seat." I just swapped the Pure V off today because I got another Devo. The Devo could be my favorite seat EVER. Had it on my last 29er and it was the part I was saddest to see go when I sold it LOL.


----------



## bigdook (Aug 14, 2008)

Well I have ordered a Power V from ebay today. Hopefully the 8mm rails will hold up under my super power glutes 
Otherwise I don't know what I will do.


----------

